# A Hole (Allegedly) Shoots Realtor



## Big Don (Mar 20, 2008)

Suspect James A. Hole was arrested Thursday in connection with the killing of a real estate agent in Jefferson County
So the answer to the question, What kind of A Hole would kill a real estate agent is answered: James A Hole.


----------



## Carol (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Suspect James A. Hole was arrested Thursday in connection with the killing of a real estate agent in Jefferson County
> So the answer to the question, What kind of A Hole would kill a real estate agent is answered: James A Hole.



Good heavens!     What on earth would posess a guy to kill a 71-year-old lady the way he did?

That there is an A Hole alright, and from the looks of him, he's a mighty big A Hole.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the weird news. Before the internet, most of us would never have heard about all the really odd things people do.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I love the weird news. Before the internet, most of us would never have heard about all the really odd things people do.



So what's your FARK handle?


----------



## Big Don (Mar 20, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> So what's your FARK handle?


Oh, I don't post there, I am out of my league there.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Oh, I don't post there, I am out of my league there.


 
....as opposed to? :lol:


----------

